# AKFF Mums & Dads with the kids YakFish/BBQ 20th May



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Ben,
Great Idea mate, should be a good day. A lot of us will be at Forster over that weekend otherwise i'd come down for a yak/bbq

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

just the other side of the bay Ben, I even know a couple of leases that have good blackies under them 

Cheers dave 
(sorry for the hijack)


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

If I am not away (called out for work) next weekend will be there.

Unless I get Thu, Fri, Sat, Sun off in which case Foster here I come


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

BEN , I'M NOT GOING TO FOSTER , SO WILL PROLLY COME DOWN WHAT TIME DO YOU ANTICIPATE , CANT MAKE THE EARLY STARTS, HAVE TO GIVE THE ANCIENT BODY TIME TO WARM PAL


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry Ben , something unexpected has come up , wont be able to make it sunday


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

great idea, would love to come another time (with daughter sitting in the back).
forster this weekend

Kerry


----------

